# Trigger does not engage single action? 92fs Inox



## planter (Jul 31, 2013)

I know I'm not gonna be clear on on the question but maybe someone can cipher out the problem for me. 
Cleaning the week old firearm for the seventh time and was using an old toothbrush to clean the magazine well. Out popped the "trigger bar" spring. After an hour of looking at the schematic (and Utube) I thought I had it squared away but NO, not quite so lucky.
Now if I lower the hammer either manually such as a controlled drop or use the safety to drop the hammer the trigger does not move forward enough to engage single action control. I can nudge it forward and there is an audible click and SO works. I can can also pull the trigger a few times and it will click forward and SO will work. When I physically physically move the trigger forward the small part of the bar lifts into notch at back of frame.
I apologise for the panicked first post but it's been working like a charm with close to a thousand rounds in a week. I would welcome any advise. Thanks


----------

